# هندسة الملاحة الجوية او الملاحة الجوية



## م.عبدالله بن محمد (10 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...........
اخواني اعضاء المنتدى انا اخوكم طالب هندسة بالملك سعود 
وانقبلت ببعثة من الهيئه العامة للطيران المدني ووزارة التعليم العالي قبل مدة بتخصص ملاحة جوية في جامعات خارج المملكة وخيروني بين دول وهي(امريكا كندا استراليا ايرلندا نيوزلاندا)
مع العلم اني لا اريد امريكا وكندا..........
ارجوا لمن عندة علم عن التخصص وعن (المصطلح النجليزي له اي كتخصص جامعي )؟علما باني قمت ببحث عن هذا التخصص ولم احصل على جديد 
والجهة التي وفرت لي هذه البعثة والتخصص لم تفيدني سوا باسم التخصص بالعربي وخيرات الدول 
ارجوا لمن يعرف الكليات او الجامعت التي توفر هذا التخصص؟​ 


ارجوا لمن عنده اي علم او اي معلومة ان يفيدني وباسرع وقت فانا واخواني الذين انقبلوا معي بنفس التخصص لنا سنة متخرجين ولم يقبلونا الا الان منذ سنة ولم يفيدونا باي معلومة تساعدنا على البحث عن هذا المجال ؟
لكم مننا خالص الدعاء 
والله ولي التوفيق​​


----------



## م.عبدالله بن محمد (14 أغسطس 2007)

صبر جميل والله المستعان


----------



## جاسر (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ربما يكون مسمى التخصص هكذا: Navigation Engineering
هذا التصنيف موجود فعلاً لكن لا أدري إذا كان هو التخصص المطلوب من قبل
الجهة المانحة.

وفقك الله لما تحب


----------



## مهندس بلال (15 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن يكون المصطلح هو astronautics أو astronautical engineering ؟ لا أعلم يمكنك أن تسأل أو تجرب


----------



## جاسر (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

لا أعتقد انه هذا التخصص أخي بلال
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronautics

تحاياي


----------



## عمارات (16 أغسطس 2007)

اخى العزيز
يوجد فى مصر كلية للملاحة الجوية بالقاهرة وهى تابعة لأكاديمية الطيران بمطار امبابة يقومون بتدريس علوم الملاحة والمراقبة الجوية


----------



## مهندسوريا (20 يناير 2008)

air navigation
by ICAO


----------



## fullbank (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

